# Hello from SE Louisiana



## BryanO (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello.  I live in Hammond LA.  I am not a Mason but hope to be.  It's something I've been contemplating for several years.  I've contacted the local lodge (Livingston Lodge #160) and spoken with the Secretary.  I will be attending the next dinner this coming Thursday to meet some of the members. 

The only concern I have is the time commitment needed.  I have two small kids aged 6 and 4.  My wife and I both work.  Everyone knows how hectic life can be especially with small kids.  I just want to be sure that I will be able to commit the time required if I am accepted.  Any insight or advice will be greatly appreciated.

I've enjoyed reading the forums and look forward to being a part of this site.

Bryan Oliver


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 9, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. With two small children and both you and your wife working your life is already a busy one. If after a few dinners at the Lodge you are still interested in joining this would be something to discuss with the members.


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 9, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to this forum.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 9, 2016)

BryanO said:


> Hello.  I live in Hammond LA.  I am not a Mason but hope to be.  It's something I've been contemplating for several years.  I've contacted the local lodge (Livingston Lodge #160) and spoken with the Secretary.  I will be attending the next dinner this coming Thursday to meet some of the members.
> 
> The only concern I have is the time commitment needed.  I have two small kids aged 6 and 4.  My wife and I both work.  Everyone knows how hectic life can be especially with small kids.  I just want to be sure that I will be able to commit the time required if I am accepted.  Any insight or advise will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



My advice, join and find your feet. It really depends on how supportive your wife is, work schedules etc .... some of our members with young kids (and professional wives) have 100% attendance, some only make a few meetings a year. One thing I do know; family first, work second, freemasonry third..

I would also very carefully consider the night of the week which will best suit your family. I would also consider the lodge culture. One lodge I am in is full of young guys; we meet once a month on Sat night at 6:30 pm . We rehearse Sunday morning because it is the *only* time which works for all our officers - when we try to vary it, it never works. The Sat works well for socials, last one we tyled at 6 pm, finished by 6:30 and have 70 people - Bros, wives (partners) and about 15 kids rumming amok - it was awesome  Events like that just dont work at my other lodge (Thurs night)


----------



## BryanO (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome and advice. I'm sure I am over thinking things.  I just don't know what to expect.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 10, 2016)

Your level of involvement is determined by you.  Until you complete the work involved in your degrees figure about 2-3 hours per evening one evening per week until you have completed your three degrees.  After that, one evening per month plus any additional activity you decide.


----------



## BryanO (Jul 10, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Your level of involvement is determined by you.  Until you complete the work involved in your degrees figure about 2-3 hours per evening one evening per week until you have completed your three degrees.  After that, one evening per month plus any additional activity you decide.



That definitely sounds doable for me.  I appreciate your post.


----------



## Mindovermatter Ace (Jul 16, 2016)

BryanO said:


> Hello.  I live in Hammond LA.  I am not a Mason but hope to be.  It's something I've been contemplating for several years.  I've contacted the local lodge (Livingston Lodge #160) and spoken with the Secretary.  I will be attending the next dinner this coming Thursday to meet some of the members.
> 
> The only concern I have is the time commitment needed.  I have two small kids aged 6 and 4.  My wife and I both work.  Everyone knows how hectic life can be especially with small kids.  I just want to be sure that I will be able to commit the time required if I am accepted.  Any insight or advice will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...




I think what many brothers haven't stated is that Freemasonry does take a bit of a commitment. Those who have joined the craft, have done so under the condition that being a member does not conflict with your everyday life. Although attending every masonic event is not mandatory, we as Masons are obliged to attend everything we can. Participation is much needed, but that varies. The best masons are those who are active with the work and duties of the lodge, whereas many brothers just join to belong to the organization and put very little effort in participating. If you do decide to walk that path, be sure that you can make time for it, otherwise why even join at all? Also in Freemasonry, family comes first no matter what.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 16, 2016)

Mindovermatter Ace said:


> I think what many brothers haven't stated is that Freemasonry does take a bit of a commitment. Those who have joined the craft, have done so under the condition that being a member does not conflict with your everyday life. Although attending every masonic event is not mandatory, we as Masons are obliged to attend everything we can. Participation is much needed, but that varies. The best masons are those who are active with the work and duties of the lodge, whereas many brothers just join to belong to the organization and put very little effort in participating. If you do decide to walk that path, be sure that you can make time for it, otherwise why even join at all? Also in Freemasonry, family comes first no matter what.


Agreed!


----------



## Bloke (Jul 16, 2016)

Mindovermatter Ace said:


> I think what many brothers haven't stated is that Freemasonry does take a bit of a commitment. Those who have joined the craft, have done so under the condition that being a member does not conflict with your everyday life. Although attending every masonic event is not mandatory, we as Masons are obliged to attend everything we can. Participation is much needed, but that varies. The best masons are those who are active with the work and duties of the lodge, whereas many brothers just join to belong to the organization and put very little effort in participating. If you do decide to walk that path, be sure that you can make time for it, otherwise why even join at all? Also in Freemasonry, family comes first no matter what.


WITDLB ?


----------



## Tony Oliva (Jul 17, 2016)

Go and indulge yourself in Masonry. When I started my journey I was in law enforcement and used to study my catechism in the most unusual places and the strangest times of the day and night but my passion was there and it all worked out. my only regret is that my career took precedence and I didn't proceed through the chairs because I would not have been able to attend every meeting and the  responsibilities of  the office. I have become more involved in my lodge now that I retired and have more time devoting a lot more to my home lodge and now the Scottish Rite.


----------



## BryanO (Oct 28, 2016)

I wanted to post an update on my progress.  I was voted on last night and the vote was favorable.  I will find out soon when my EA degree will be scheduled.  I couldn't be happier.  We have a great group of guys and I have enjoyed getting to know them.  I am looking forward to my journey.


----------

